# Starter für virtualbox

## volkerix07

Hallo, ich möchte einen Starter für VirtualBox erstellen. 

Wenn ich in der Konsole mit Rootrechten "virtualbox" eingebe startet die VM.

Komme leider nach vielen Versuchen und lesen nicht weiter, um einen Startknopf zu erstellen.

Folgendes wird angezeigt, wenn ich von einem erstellten Starter die VM starten möchte:

Fehler beim Starten 

Oracle%20VM%20VirtualBox.desktop konnte nicht gestartet werden

GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._g_2dexer_2derror_2dquark.Code3:

Kindprozess "VirtualBox" konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Keine Berechtigung)

Wie kann man einen funktionierenden Starter erstellen?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Moved from Desktop Environments to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## firefly

dafür gibt es virtualboxvm:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ virtualbox --help
> 
> Oracle VM VirtualBox VM Selector v6.1.30_Gentoo
> ...

 

Ansonsten: https://docs.oracle.com/en/virtualization/virtualbox/6.0/admin/autostart.html

https://kifarunix.com/autostart-virtualbox-vms-on-system-boot-on-linux/

https://www.pragmaticlinux.com/2020/10/start-a-virtualbox-vm-on-boot-with-systemd/

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ist das ein Ansatz? https://www.rogerpence.com/posts/launch-virtualbox-vm-with-a-desktop-file

----------

## volkerix07

Hallo flammenflitzer,

danke für den Link. Kann ich leider nicht auf meinen Fall umsetzen. Ich benutze den Xfce-Desktop und der Beitrag war für Ubuntu Unity-Desktop. Da wird es für mich schon schwierig. Ich wohne auch in Berlin und sende Grüße!

----------

## Christian99

1) Wieso möchtest du denn Virtualbox als root ausführen? Mormalerweise reicht es, virtualbox als Benuter auszuführen, und man sollte Programme, die es nicht benötigen auch nicht als root ausführen.

2) Hast du virtualbox mit portage installiert? dann sollte da bereits ein starter mit installiert. Was ist damit? hast du diesen nicht, geht der nicht?

----------

## volkerix07

Hallo Christian99,

zu 1) Nach der Installation (siehe Punkt 2), war ein Starter für Virtualbox nirgends zu finden. Ich konnte das Programm nur über das Terminal starten und nur als root.

Ohne root kam folgende Erklärung: "bash: /usr/bin/virtualbox: Keine Berechtigung"

zu 2) Ich habe mir mit "eix" die VM Pakete gesucht und mit "emerge -a" installiert. Wäre das mit Portage installiert?

(Benutze  gentoo-basierte Distri "Calculate Linux". Bei Gentoo bin ich blutiger Anfänger, obwohl ich Debian und Arch schon lange benutze).  

Die Virtualbox funktioniert ja bestens. Nur der Starter fehlt, aber über das Terminal läßt sie sich ja starten, eben nur mit Rootrechten.

----------

## Christian99

ja, der emerge befehl gehört zu portage.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/VirtualBox#Kernel_modules

dein Benutzer muss in die entsprechende gruppe. Dann kannst du virtualbox ohne root rechte starten und der starter sollte auch zu sehen sein.

So als kleiner Hinweis: wenn du für ein user programm root rechte brauchst, stimmt in der Regel was nicht  :Smile: 

----------

## volkerix07

Der Befehl endete mit Speicherzugriffsfehler!   :Shocked: 

calculate sam # gpasswd -a sam vboxusers

Benutzer sam wird zur Gruppe vboxusers hinzugefügt.

Speicherzugriffsfehler

----------

## firefly

 *volkerix07 wrote:*   

> Der Befehl endete mit Speicherzugriffsfehler!  
> 
> calculate sam # gpasswd -a sam vboxusers
> 
> Benutzer sam wird zur Gruppe vboxusers hinzugefügt.
> ...

 

Du musst den befehl auch als root ausführen. EIn normaler nutzer hat dafür keine rechte. Aber ein crash sollte es trotzdem nicht auftreten.

Das sieht eher danach aus als sei in deinem system was grundsätzlich faul.

----------

## volkerix07

Das war mit Rootrechten:

sam@calculate ~ $ gpasswd -a sam vboxusers 

gpasswd: Erlaubnis verweigert.

sam@calculate ~ $ su

Passwort: 

calculate sam # gpasswd -a sam vboxusers 

Benutzer sam wird zur Gruppe vboxusers hinzugefügt.

Speicherzugriffsfehler

calculate sam #

----------

## Christian99

hmm, da stimmt dann bei dir aber grundsätzlich was nicht...

Ich kann aber so jetzt auch nicht sagen was. gpasswd schreibt eigentlich nur was in eine datei, sonst sollte da nicht mehr sein.

ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, wie man da weiter vorgehen könnte....

vielleicht könntest du mal ein

```
revdep-rebuild
```

aber eigentlich glaube ich nicht dass das das Problem behebt...

----------

## volkerix07

calculate sam # revdep-rebuild

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Assign files to packages

 !!! Broken orphaned files: No installed package was found for the following:

	* /usr/bin/ghb

	* /usr/lib/turboprint/gnomeapplet/tpgnomeapplet

There is nothing to emerge. Exiting.

Was sagt Dir das?

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

seltsam: ich habe vor wenigen Minuten virtualbox installiert incl. aller Programme, die virtualbox benötigt.

In /etc/group bin ich als vboxusers eingetragen.

Ich habe auch gesehen, daß im Menu VirtualBox nicht vorgekommen ist,

also habe ich es nachträglich eingesetzt.

Es sitzt nun in der Taskleiste, doch wenn ich es starte, taucht rechts unten eine Meldung auf:

KDE-Plasma-Arbeitsbereich

Unbekannter Fehlerbereich 100

Das Programm /usr/bin/VirtualBox hat keine Ausführungsrechte.

Was ist da wirklich los?

In dem Programm auf der Taskleiste bin ich als User eingetragen.

Doch scheint das nicht zu funktionieren, auch als root klappt es nicht.

Ich bin also auf demselben Problemweg.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

@ManfredB: Ich hoffe du hast dich mit deinem User, welcher der gruppe vboxusers hinzugefügt wurde, neu angemeldet.

Denn eine Änderung in der /etc/group wird nur bei einer Anmeldung ausgelesen und angewendet.

Das kannst du auch sehr gut prüfen wenn du den befehl "id" ausführst.

Der listet alle gruppen auf in dem der nutzer, welcher den befehl ausführt, mitglied ist.

Und so sieht das bei mir aus was die executable betrifft

```
$ ls -l /usr/bin/VirtualBox

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 Dez 15 22:41 /usr/bin/VirtualBox -> /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox
```

```
$ ls -l /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers 3570 Dez 15 22:41 /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VBox
```

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo firefly,

ich sage dir ganz herzlichen Dank, daß du mir diesen Hinweis gegeben hast.

Das System habe ich sofort neu gestartet, und siehe da:

VirtualBox startet ohne Fehlermeldung und ich kann nun das Programm nutzen.

Liebe Grüße

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Etwas macht mich allerdings stutzig:

Ich starte in VirtualBox gentoo-stable (systemd), gebe aber in der grub.cfg zuerst noch ein:

level 3, um mich auf tty als root einzuloggen.

systemctl enable sddm

systemctl enable NetworManager

hostnamectl set-hostname stablea3

Sobald ich mich auf tty eingeloggt habe, gebe ich

init 5 ein,

Doch da passiert nichts weiter: nur die Maus sehe ich, aber keinen Desktop in Naturform.

Kann es sein, daß Gentoo in VirtualBox zu dick ist, daß plasma-Desktop zustande kommen kann?

Auf meinem PC ist AMD Ryzen 7 3700X. Eigentlich müßte es aus dieser Sicht klappen, aber nichts passiert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo volkerix07,

ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, daß ich meinen Beitrag, der dein Problem betroffen hat,

nun zu meinen Gunsten ausgeweitet habe. Das ist nicht gut, sich so in den Vordergrund zu drängen.

Ich hätte für die folgenden Fragen einen neuen Thread öffnen sollen.

Da ich das nicht gemacht habe, tut es mir sehr leid.

Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg mit VirtualBox und alles Gute auch für das Jahr 2022.

Liebe Grüße

Manfred

----------

## Christian99

 *volkerix07 wrote:*   

> calculate sam # revdep-rebuild
> 
>  * This is the new python coded version
> 
>  * Please report any bugs found using it.
> ...

 

Das sagt mir, dass du Sachen hast, die nicht von portage installiert worden sind, und die wahrscheinlich nicht mehr funktionieren.

Sollte aber nichts mit dem ursprünglichen Problem zu tun haben.

----------

## Christian99

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Etwas macht mich allerdings stutzig:
> 
> Ich starte in VirtualBox gentoo-stable (systemd), gebe aber in der grub.cfg zuerst noch ein:
> 
> level 3, um mich auf tty als root einzuloggen.
> ...

 

Das kommt eher drauf an, wieviel Ressourcen (wohl hauptsächlich Speicher) du der VM gegeben hast. Grundsätzlich gibt es da keine Probleme.

Was sagt denn das log von sddm? So mit raten hab ichs immer nicht so...

----------

## ManfredB

Jetzt habe ich etwas entdeckt:

LibGL error: MESA-LOAER: falied to open vboxvideo: /usr/lib64/dri/vboxvideo_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory (search paths /usr/lib64/dri, suffix dri)

LibGL error: failed to load driver vboxvideo 

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/bin/kded5

Diese Meldung habe ich unter /home/manbla/.local/share/sddm/xorg-session.log gefunden.

Damit wird schon deutlich, warum ich nicht auf dem Desktop landen kann.

Nur: was ist der Grund für diese Fehler?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## volkerix07

Hallo ManfredB,

ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung, daß Du zur Erweiterung des Themas beigetragen hast. Für mich überhaupt kein Problem!

Ich habe mich damit abgefunden, daß ich die Virtualbox über das Terminal starte; dauert 15 Sekunden länger, aber funktioniert tadellos.

Ich bin in Calculate Linux unterwegs (wegen der vereinfachten Installation). ich habe auf einer separaten kleinen Festplatte nochmal Calculate Linux und dann die Virtualbox installiert.

Es hat sich nichts geändert: Nirgendwo ein Starter, startet aber über das Terminal. 

Da ich die Virtualbox mit Windows 7 selten für einen bestimmten Fotodruck benötige, laß ich es jetzt dabei.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Unter Debian und Manjaro werden Starter automatisch angelegt.

Grüße und Dank an alle Beteiligten!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Christian99

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Jetzt habe ich etwas entdeckt:
> 
> LibGL error: MESA-LOAER: falied to open vboxvideo: /usr/lib64/dri/vboxvideo_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory (search paths /usr/lib64/dri, suffix dri)
> 
> LibGL error: failed to load driver vboxvideo 
> ...

 

VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox"?

----------

## Christian99

 *volkerix07 wrote:*   

> Hallo ManfredB,
> 
> ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung, daß Du zur Erweiterung des Themas beigetragen hast. Für mich überhaupt kein Problem!
> 
> Ich habe mich damit abgefunden, daß ich die Virtualbox über das Terminal starte; dauert 15 Sekunden länger, aber funktioniert tadellos.
> ...

 

naja, der starter ist sicherlich da, er wird nur nicht angezeigt, weil du keine Berechtigung hast, die Datei auszuführen, Starter, die man nicht ausführen kann, werden gar nicht erst angezeigt.

Und das Problem scheint eher zu sein, das auf deinem System irgendwas ziemlich im argen ist. keine Ahnung, was genau, wie du da hin gekommen bist, oder wie man es fixed. Aber wenn schon solche basics wie gpasswd nicht gehen, ist das sicherlich nur ein Symptom für irgendwas anderes, und das wird über kurz oder lang noch andere Probleme verursachen, wäre meine Vermutung...

----------

## volkerix07

Also, nochmal: Es gibt z.Zt. keine Probleme mit Calculate Linux, außer daß die VM über das Terminal gestartet werden muß. Wenn es echte Probleme geben sollte, werde ich berichten.

Es ist alles nach meinem Geschmack eingerichtet und funktioniert prima. Auch die Updates laufen komplett ohne Fehler durch.

Außerdem sind noch MX Linux, Manjaro und Windows 10 auf der 1TB SSD installiert und ein kleines Puppy Linux.

Sollte das gentoobasierte Calculate Linux also Probleme machen, dann gibt es Alternativen oder ich wechsle die SSD, wo fast die gleichen Distris installiert sind.

So long![/post]

----------

## volkerix07

Hallo, ich konnte mein Problem doch noch lösen!

Das war die Lösung: calculate sam # usermod -a -G vboxusers sam

Nachdem ich zum user "sam" die Gruppe "vboxusers" hinzugefügt hatte, war nach einem Neustart  auch der Startknopf für die Virtualbox vorhanden.

Eigentlich ganz einfach!  

Wie bin ich darauf gekommen? Ich habe aus nostalgischen Gedanken heraus "openSUSE Leap" installiert und dann die Virtualbox.

Als ich die Virtualbox aufrufen wollte, gab es einen Hinweis, daß ich dem "user" die Gruppe "vboxusers" hinzufügen müsse.

Da kam mir der Gedanke, das könnte auch der Grund bei Calculate linux sein!

Nun ist alles paletti und es scheint alles im grünen Bereich zu sein!

----------

## Christian99

wenn gpasswd nicht geht und du einige kaputte binaries rumliegen hast, ist sicherlich nicht alles in Ordnung, auch wenn du es bei normaler benutzung nicht merkst.

Aber gut, wenn du damit glücklich bist, dann sei es so  :Smile: 

----------

## volkerix07

Hallo Christian99

ich konnte einen Fehler bereinigen. Es handelte sich "Handbrake" (ghb)

Hier die neue Ausgabe von revdep-rebuild.

Jetzt ist noch Turboprint angezeigt, das Druckprogramm funkioniert aber. Ich konnte es mit eix nicht finden, um es aus den Repos von Gentoo zu installieren.

calculate sam # revdep-rebuild

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Assign files to packages

 !!! Broken orphaned files: No installed package was found for the following:

	* /usr/lib/turboprint/gnomeapplet/tpgnomeapplet

There is nothing to emerge. Exiting.

calculate sam # 

Grüße!

----------

